# jason15 discount code...



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

does jason15 still work as a discount code o.o


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 10, 2013)

I sincerely doubt it would work anymore since he is no longer a part of Blackstone Labs or IronMagLabs.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 10, 2013)

pretty easy to find those codes. just look around at post from that place. Seems like every thread has one in it.


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 12, 2013)

goodfella said:


> pretty easy to find those codes. just look around at post from that place. Seems like every thread has one in it.



yep. almost on any forum IML or BSL are on, there is coupon codes to be found.


----------



## chez (Dec 13, 2013)

You guys are welcome to use mine

IronMagLabs - chez15

Harcore peptides - chez20


----------

